# Question and I.D. on this fly tying vise



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I bought a fly tying kit at a 2nd hand store thinking I would re-sell here. The box for the kit is 1565 Scheels Deluxe Fly Tying Kit {with also Yelllowstone Fly Goods name}. I am thinking this vice could be a upgraded vice than what came in the box after seeing some included {but limiting} instructions. The vice is brass and iron or steel or something, seems to be of quality. So, does anyone recognize the brand? I see no markings on it. ALSO- I was checking it to see it was fully functional before trying to sell, and I there doesn't seem to be any movement to the vice clamp opening or closing {when moving the lever to one side or the other} to allow for a hook to be inserted. Is this adjustable in some way? Thanks for any input.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

It almost looks like an old regal fly vise. I went on there website and that was no help. but just the flat brass part on top gives it away. No idea how it would open. the way you tried it seems like the only way.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I searched 'Regal' on Ebay and found a clone, which I am pretty sure is the one I have. I believe its a Crown vise ff104 by Fishnett. But I am still at a loss for the movement of the jaws. Thanks again for your lead.


----------



## iamjustpeter (Mar 16, 2011)

From the look of the picture you uploaded the handle is inserted in the wrong location. You can carefully ease out the black cast iron vise tips from the glossy brass setting, be careful as there are two small thin bushings that need to go back in that location so the lever can move on the spindle freely. The handle in the picture is placed at a ten o'clock position....it needs to be reseated at a seven o'clock position so you can use your left hand and squeeze the iron/plastic coated lever with your right thumb, thus creating pressure with the offset pin which is round on one side and flat on the other side...you can't see this until you remove the vise tips and handle. Just readjust the handle so its in the 7:00 o'clock position, remembering to replace the two little half cut bushings back in place and slowly push the vise rear-ended tips back into the brass body. Hope this works and helps you!..my email is if you wish to ask anymore questions. I'm sure your vise is just fine but someone has incorrectly assembled it.....GOOD LUCK!


----------

